# Menu Development Contract- Salary and more



## freshbaked (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello!
I have not yet been offered the job, but I am talking to an owner of a new Edible Cookie Dough concept opening in my home town. They are looking for a someone to develop their entire menu for dough that can be both baked and raw, with some vegan and gluten free options. This menu will be potentially used on multiple locations (once they open them). I have created a menu before but only for an already standing establishment with my role as Executive Chef. This is a contract position. my questions are this: also what questions should I ask the owner too help me fully understand the position?
for you:
-What is a fair salary for that position?
For the owner:
-What hours will be required of me?
-Will a kitchen be available to me?
-Will I be using my own product?
-Will there be any product pricing involved or purely recipes?

Thanks! any other ideas would be helpful


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Training for staff, purchasing of equipment, sourcing suppliers and packaging; development of nutritional labels......


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

What's the timeframe for recipe development and how many recipes/products are involved?
(and this is merely curiosity on my part: what are their development plans? Do they plan to ever get into shipping the product, and if so, do you have to test shelf life/quality for shipping?)

I don't have any suggestions regarding what salary should be for something like this; I wonder if it depends on the number of recipes involved, if you are testing and developing in their facility with their ingredients and if this is a short term (1 month) or longer term project.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I searched research and development for food and beverage and got quite a few hits re job descriptions and salaries.
The $ swings widely depending on the experience and how big the companies are but might help you formulate the interview.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hum? A contract for a concept? Me personally, I can't think of one item to include in a concept contract that may be beneficial on your behalf.
Just me speaking now, nothing professional offered. (I) would be asking to see retained capital figures, land or rental acquisitions, blueprints of build outs, the location of your test kitchen, the total investment into the science portion of this R&D ie. equipment, flexible temperature storage to duplicate the variables of multiple units,ETC.
If your talking a regular work contract, than there shouldn't be too many questions for them. Just one,"may I please see my job description in detail". 
Contract with a measure of time. Compensation,I would calculate what I would really like to me making taking into consideration the + & - scenarios that commonly piggy-back concepts. THAN DOUBLE THAT.
Now, I will offer some experienced advice. In hospitality types of contracts or partnerships, the most important item to address, above all, is how to dissolve it, should it be necessary.


----------

